#ubuntu-translators 2011-08-01
<dpm> good morning all
<sagaci> hi
<artnay> dpm: hi
<dpm> artnay, sorry, on phone calls, I'll come back to you when I can. In the meantime, if you've got any question, you can post it here and I can try ti answer it later on
<artnay> dpm: I just wanted you to be (re)noticed of https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/818230
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 818230 in launchpad "LP translations get overwritten by upstream imports (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Critical,Triaged]
<artnay> like if you have any ideas how I could improve the bug report (by giving more examples or so)
<dpm> artnay, thanks. Yeah, you subscribed me, so I'm aware of it. I think for now there is no more information needed. You added a lot of detail already, which is great, and the LP developers will come back to you if they need anything else
<artnay> dpm: ok, I was just wondering if someone from a different translation (language) group could confirm it
<kaltxi> Hey, I've done https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+question/166319 <-- that but I'm not sure If I'm missing something… I'm simply trying to translate to Na'vi… ?
<dpm> kaltxi, let me have a look...
<kaltxi> okay thanks dpm
<kaltxi> dpm did you take a look?
<dpm> kaltxi, I replied on the support request, you should have received an e-mail
<kaltxi> hmm i haven't
<kaltxi> though i see it on launchpad
<kaltxi> dpm thanks for your help :)
<dpm> kaltxi, we're discussing it right now. We'd be happy to accept the team, but the problem is that it does not fullfill the technical requirement of having an ISO code. We could accept it in Launchpad, but before it can be used in Ubuntu, it needs to be accepted somewhere else (in the glibc project). At this point there is no guarantee that the language would be accepted there, so we want to avoid the situation that Ubuntu can be translated into Na'
<dpm> vi in Launchpad, but the translations cannot be used because there is no language definition in glibc. In short, we're trying to avoid you wasting effort, although we'd really like to accept the team
<kaltxi> dpm so it can't be done at the minute?
<happyaron> no it can't.
<kaltxi> can i try and get glibc to support it?
<happyaron> yes, in fact it is exactly what you _should_ do now.
<kaltxi> okay thanks
<kaltxi> Do you guys have any suggestions of contacting the glibc guys?
<happyaron> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/KnowledgeBase/AddingNewLanguage
<happyaron> this may help.
<kaltxi> Thanks
<happyaron> And generally here is a knowledge base to check out first for your questions, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/KnowledgeBase
<trijntje> Hi all. Does anybody know a way to figure out which strings with shortcuts (ie _Save or &Save) show up in the same menu, without checking in the GUI?
<trijntje> Because sometimes when you translate you have to pick a new letter, and if there's a conflict the shortcut wont work at all
#ubuntu-translators 2011-08-02
<kaltxi> Hey, I was in here earlier today and I was asking to see if i could get Na'vi supported. They said due to the lack of a unique ISO code it couldn't be and I should try and get it accepted in glibc. I looked in glibc and found klingon wasn't there upstream so I then looked in ubuntu and it seems to have a patch applied to locales. I'm wondering if Na'vi could? Something maybe like na_GB
<Andre_Gondim> kaltxi, could you send mail to mail list asking this?
<Andre_Gondim> kaltxi, see more here https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-translators
<kaltxi> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+question/166319 would it be better putting it there?
<dpm> morning all
<kaltxi> dpm I made another post on that question by the way.
<dpm> hi kaltxi, sorry, I saw it this morning but didn't have the chance to reply. I've done it now
<kelemengabor> hi dpm, any news on the missing Natty langpacks? update-manages still doesn't find anything :(
<dpm> hi kelemengabor, sorry, not yet. I was in London working on another project last week (developer.ubuntu.com), and I didn't have the chance to contact the archive admins.
<dpm> Let me try to do it tomorrow first thing in the morning
<kelemengabor> okay
<kaltxi> As for the ISO code could we just contrive one? nvi for example? I know nothing stops a language coming along and requesting that officially but how likely is that and even if that did happen we could change it?
<dpm> kaltxi, yeah you could do that. We can help you, but you ultimately have to make the decision on which code to use and tell us. But before doing that, I'd recommend doing some research on whether 'nvi' is already in use, on whether someone has applied to add Na'vi to the ISO standard, and on whether someone has applied to the glibc developers
<kaltxi> I think Dr. Frommer (the creator) made a request but failed to get his application in on time
<dpm> kaltxi, then I'd suggest researching a bit on which code he was intending to use and on the status of the application
<kaltxi> hmm, I'll see if i can find it out.
<kaltxi> thanks!
<dpm> kaltxi, no worries, happy to help. The more info we've got, the easier to find a solution
<kaltxi> Nvi is definitely not taken
<kaltxi> dpm looks like it was requested http://www.sil.org/iso639-3/cr_files/2011-035.pdf
<dpm> kaltxi, if you could add this info on the support request, so that there is a record of it, that'd be really helpful
<kaltxi> yep okay sure, is this enough or want me to keep researching?
<kaltxi> okay well i replied :P
<dpm> kaltxi, if you could add the link to the PDF, that'd be useful too
<kaltxi> o yeh sorry gah im loosing it today
<dpm> no worries :)
#ubuntu-translators 2011-08-03
<dpm> good morning all
<RawChid> Good morning!
<trijntje> Hi all, what is the corresponding gnome version number for programs in oneiric?
<trijntje> Are we using development, which would be 3.2?
<kelemengabor> trijntje: I think so, there are several gnome packages with version 3.1.x
<trijntje> kelemengabor: ok, thanks. Its always hard to compare these things using just numer of strings in a package
<serfus> OMG 61 bugs handled by Gabor
<kaltxi> Hey, I'm just really checking I've done everything I need to and what the next steps will be https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+question/166319
#ubuntu-translators 2011-08-04
<kaltxi> dpm have I done everything I need to on https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+question/166319 ?
<kaltxi> brb
<kaltxi> back
#ubuntu-translators 2011-08-05
<andrejz> hello dpm, dpm_
<andrejz> i was wondering if there is something new known about universe packages tranlsatable in launchpad
<dpm> hi andrejz :) there's nothing new yet, as I said last week, we need to wait until pitti comes back next week
<andrejz> oh, i made a mistake by one week ;)
<andrejz> i have another question, dpm
<dpm> andrejz, sure :)
<andrejz> why does compiz have so low priority (4970) in oneiric ?
<andrejz> isn't it installed by default?
<dpm> andrejz, it falls under the "GUI, default, other" category on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/TemplatesPriority
<dpm> and its messages are not very visible, IIRC
<andrejz> how come it doens't fit under "GUI, default, Ubuntu 9000 - 9499"?
<ubot4> Ubuntu bug 9000 in xmms (Ubuntu) "xmms fails to run (dup-of: 8474)" [Critical,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/9000
<ubot4> Ubuntu bug 8474 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15 (Debian) (and 1 other project) "Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/generic/dl-tls.c: 72: _dl_next_tls_modid: Assertion `result <= _rtld_local._dl_tls_max_dtv_idx' failed! (dup-of: 6786)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/8474
<ubot4> Ubuntu bug 6786 in xmms (Debian) (and 1 other project) "xmms: does not start without libesd0 installed (dups: 9)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/6786
<dpm> andrejz, (sorry for the delay) it should really be "CLI, default", as the strings are not really visible, if I'm not mistaken, and I don't think people should concentrate more on translating compiz than in real GUI applications. But in any case I raised its priority to "GUI"
<Jessica_Lily> dpm is my bug on launchpad okay? whats the next step? :)
<dpm> hi Jessica_Lily, whatever we do (either we add it as a patch in Ubuntu or whether upstream glibc accepts it), you'll need to create a locale definition file. So I'd first start with a) Defining that locale definition file and b) Contacting upstream glibc as I mentioned on comment #5, to see what they think
<Jessica_Lily> okay
<dpm> Jessica_Lily, sorry it's a bit complicated, but it's a technical step all new languages have to go through :/ - You'll find more info on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/KnowledgeBase/AddingNewLanguage
<Jessica_Lily> okay :) I'm happy to put the time in, I'll reply to the bug once I'm done!
<dpm> Jessica_Lily, excellent, thanks for looking into this! :-)
<andrejz> dpm i have a question about an indicaitor of packages translation status in the software center
<andrejz> i send email to mvo quite a while ago and he hasn't replied. do you know if he's around?
<dpm> andrejz, he should be, but he might be busy. I'd recommend sending a reminder e-mail
<andrejz> ok
#ubuntu-translators 2011-08-06
<head_victim> Is there a collection of useful scripts and things for translators anywhere in particular? One of our translators has made some javascript to make the launchpad pages auto come up with batch=50
<kelemengabor> head_victim: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-translations-coordinators/ubuntu-translations/ubuntu-i18n
<kelemengabor> altough not so many of them
<head_victim> kelemengabor: thanks, anything is a start, if it helps make our jobs easier I'm all for it
<sagaci> thanks, i'll grab a copy
<kelemengabor> head_victim: if you wrote something useful, I think you can just open a bug and propose a branch
<head_victim> kelemengabor: yep was just going to point the person who actually wrote it there, don't want to steal their work was just seeing if such a thinkg existed first
<head_victim> sagaci: if you see jaddi first by all means point him that way
<sagaci> yeah, just have to make sure it's free software
<head_victim> Yeah that's why I cc'd him into our convo on the email and didn't do what benny did
<sagaci> yeah
<sagaci> have to hook the .js into the browsers installed or something
#ubuntu-translators 2011-08-07
<sagaci> in the package ubuntu-docs/ubuntu-help, there's several strings that are in <gui></gui> tags. Is it OK to translate these strings?
#ubuntu-translators 2012-07-30
<dpm> good morning
#ubuntu-translators 2012-08-01
<kelemengabor> hi dpm
<kelemengabor> thanks for taking care of the ubuntu-docs update, really appreciated :)
<dpm> kelemengabor, no worries, and sorry for the delay. The app developer contest and holidays got in the way. I'm trying to get LP people to schedule a language pack export as we speak
<kelemengabor> cool
<kelemengabor> also, while at GUADEC, I spoke to pitti about opening Quetzal, he seemed to agree that it is time and agreed to do an initial upload ~these days
<kelemengabor> andrejz cleaned up the imports
<kelemengabor> I have fixed priorities and prepared the announcement mail
<kelemengabor> so we are mostly ready :)
<dpm> kelemengabor, oh, cool you went to GUADEC! I'd have liked to go, as this time it was close to me, but holidays had a priority :) - yeah, thanks I wanted to reply to the thread, but I also wanted to get the 12.04.1 out of the door first, as it is a hard deadline. Thanks for taking care of the 12.10 opening. The only thing that is pending now is to set up the language pack exports, for which we need the LP people. But this is not blocking the openin
<dpm> g itself
<dpm> also, pitti is moving from Desktop to QA, and we'll have to find someone else to take care of the language pack uploads in the future. For this one, though, I can take care of it
<kelemengabor> okay, then how about opening it after lunch? :)
#ubuntu-translators 2012-08-02
<dpm> good morning
<andrejz> hi! has anyoone else noticed some category string untranslated in software center (12.04)?
<dpm> andrejz, there was a bug about that, but I thought it had been fixed?
<andrejz> all categories on the left are translated, but on the right where some programs are featured some of the categories are not translated (such as role playing or books and magazines)
<andrejz> dpm can you point me to the bug link?
<dpm> I haven't got it handy right now, try searching for it on the ubuntu-translations project
<dpm> anyway, found it with a search: bug 868963
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 868963 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Software categories appear untranslated" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/868963
<dpm> and bug 872760
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 872760 in software-center (Ubuntu) ""Role-Playing" string is not translatable" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872760
#ubuntu-translators 2012-08-03
<kelemengabor> morning dpm
<dpm> hi kelemengabor
<kelemengabor> so, it is confirmed that the KDE translations are no longer needed
<kelemengabor> any idea how to disable these templates quickly? :)
<kelemengabor> I don't think I'll have time to do it one by one :(
<kelemengabor> and I guess none of us will...
<dpm> kelemengabor, yes it is. I would have liked the Kubuntu developers to consult translators first, but I've told them many times already and decided to not to fight that fight... :)
<dpm> kelemengabor, let me have a look whether we can use an existing ubuntu-l10n-tools script or modify it to mass-disable
<dpm> but I need to take care of language packs first
<dpm> bbl
<TLE> dpm: hallo
<dpm> hey TLE, long time no see, how are you doing?
<TLE> dpm: good, I'm still looking for work though, unemployed from september 1., but other than that just fine
<TLE> and you?
<dpm> doing well too, been kept busy with the Ubuntu App Showdown, and just this week I've been able to dedicate some time to translations
<TLE> ahh yeah I saw some info on that in the social networks, it sounds like a cool idea
<TLE> and I saw that UDS is comming to copenhagen, I'd love to meet some of you guys for a beer
<dpm> oh wow, definitely :)
<TLE> I live like 25 min on S-train from there, so that's kind of cool
<TLE> BTW, I sent you a long overdue email about me and the UTC and so on, but no rush in reading it
<TLE> speaking of UDS, depending on my job situation I'll probably also join some of the session, just for the experience
<dpm> TLE, I'm just reading it now, but I'd like to spend some time to write a good reply. I really appreciate you taking the time to put the thoughts in writing.
<dpm> Definitely, do come to the sessions, the first UDS in person is always a great experience
<TLE> yeah, as I said no rush
<TLE> dpm: oh, gotta go, I'm have to pack for a summer school event with work next week, I'll be back here more in the future though, take care
<dpm> cool, have a nice weekend TLE!
<TLE> dpm: you too
#ubuntu-translators 2012-08-05
<smartboyhw> Hi...
#ubuntu-translators 2013-07-30
<narziss> alli
<narziss> allo
<brikhncc> Hi all, sorry if offtopic, I added subtitles to Ubuntu Edge video
<brikhncc>  if you want translate them to your language too, through Amara http://www.amara.org/it/videos/rKyaqkfm3MQL/info/ubuntu-edge-introducing-the-hardware/
<brikhncc> bye :)
#ubuntu-translators 2013-07-31
<UbuPhillup> hey
<UbuPhillup> any ideas what this means https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/+pots/ubuntu-system-settings/de/72/+translate
<UbuPhillup> What is Credit & Plan ?
#ubuntu-translators 2014-07-31
<gtriderxc> HI!
<gtriderxc> anyone can help me to translate a "Ringer:" ?
<gtriderxc> in Ubuntu phone?
#ubuntu-translators 2015-07-27
<phillip> hi, https://translations.launchpad.net/libqtelegram/app-dev/+pots/telegram/de/+translate?show=new_suggestions gives me always the error: "There is an error in a translation you provided. Please correct it before continuing." Whats wrong?=
<phillip> dpm: ^?
<dpm> phillip, it's a bug in the string. It needs to be rewritten, as it uses multiple plural variables, which gettext does not support
<dpm> IIRC there is a bug for it, but it hasn't been too much of a priority
<phillip> dpm: okey thanks so I should just leave the string like it is?
<dpm> phillip, or give the developers a suggestion for a better string that works with translations
<phillip> ok
#ubuntu-translators 2015-07-30
<sasa84-> ah, nč ne bo z ubuntujem nas unem kompu...sound ne dela :\
#ubuntu-translators 2015-07-31
<costello> Good evening Sirs, I'm reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/LpProjectConfiguration and I have technical questions..
<costello> I have a messaging app written in Qt so translation is in .ts and .qm format, not gettext .pot format that the web page is talking about
<costello> the program itself might be coming to ubuntu15.10 from debian so there is no project in launchpad for that sw.
<costello> If I'm hoping to get someones attention about helping in translations, what steps would I need to take? Create a project into launchpad? Provide localized strings in gettext format? Nudge someone? What else?
<costello> ..and is there any existing infrastructure about making the hooks between gettext and Qt's on tr("")-macro system? I know a little bit about both but re-inventing a wheel for this purpose might have outcome of having a wheel that is not as round as it should be :)
#ubuntu-translators 2016-08-03
<vigo> Hi all! I've got a little question about a translation bug that I want to file
<vigo> someone to len a hand?
#ubuntu-translators 2019-08-03
<mymedia> Which package is responsible for the start screen at boot time? It contains some untranslated strings.
<mymedia> https://i.imgur.com/230w5wD.png
<mymedia> I looked at gfxboot-theme-ubuntu, but it includes no messages related to safe graphics.
<mymedia> https://git.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gfxboot-theme-ubuntu/tree/po/bootloader.pot?h=ubuntu/eoan
